# Trazodone



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

(I know there are already threads about this medication floating around here somewhere, but I don't want to wake them from the dead, so I'm starting a new one.)

Has anyone here had any experience with trazodone? I've read that one of its main claims to fame is the fact that it has very potent sleep-inducing effects without the risk of addiction like other commonly used sleep medications (Ambien, Lunesta, etc). I've been having severe sleeping problems lately. Probably the worst I've ever had. (I feel tired and sleepy, but I just can't go to sleep! :mum) The other night, I took every sedative we have in this house, and it only kept me asleep until dawn of the next morning. I think the Zoloft I recently began taking is what's causing this sleep disturbance, but I could be wrong.

I've did a search for "trazodone" using the search function, and I read many of the results. I've found that most of those who have taken trazodone would agree that it's a very effective sleeping pill. Could anyone who's taken trazodone furthur explain what your experiences with it were like? From my research, I've found that it's very effective at inducing sleep, and it's a lot less expensive than Ambien and Lunesta.

Thanks in advance for any help yall can give me! :thanks


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

the sedation works for some but not all, you will ahve to try it and see what happens
I would like to try it for my insomnia but its not available in australia


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

It's by far the most sedating medication I've ever come across. Large benzo doses don't sedate me, antihistamines don't sedate me, TCAs don't sedate me, Remeron sedates me little if at all, and the one time I tried Ambien it might as well have been a tic tac.

Trazodone truly produces a profound sense of drowsiness. I remember wearing my socks to bed, which I never do, simply because trazodone had me so tired I was unable to even take off socks. Now that's true sedation!

The closest thing I can compare it to is the way you feel after drinking too much quickly, where you want to do nothing (and can do nothing) other than crawl into bed and sleep.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

How quickly does the effect kick in, UltraShy?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

korey said:


> How quickly does the effect kick in, UltraShy?


It seems that trazodone is best absorbed when taken with food. In 30 minutes expect to pass out.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Excellent. I remember it took Ambien CR at least 20 minutes to kick in, but it's much too expensive for me. Hopefully, I'll get my psych to give me a Rx for some trazodone. Since it's cheap and not addictive like other sleep meds, there shouldn't be a problem.

What were you on the trazoxone for, UltraShy (may I call you Karl)?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

korey said:


> What were you on the trazoxone for, UltraShy (may I call you Karl)?


I tried some trazodone that my brother had left over. He'd only survived two doses before deciding that he'd never touch the stuff again, saying "I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy". He wasn't fond of it after day two when he says it caused blood in his urine.

Didn't cause any problems for me and it is a cheap drug. I tried it as a sleep aid. My psychiatrist wouldn't select it as his first choice for male patients due to the rare risk of priapism (a painful erection lasting more than 4 hours -- same problem that Viagra and the other erection drugs can cause. My psychiatrist says he's never actually had that happen to any patient, but he still prefers to try sedating TCAs first to be on the safe side (they don't sedate me at all).

And, sure, you can call me Karl. (Plenty of pople have called me worse :lol ) It does seem rather silly to call me UltraShy when you know my name. Everyone in the real world calls me Karl. I think it's a good name -- let's use it.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> korey said:
> 
> 
> > What were you on the trazodone for, UltraShy (may I call you Karl)?
> ...


That's scary. Is blood in the urine a considerable risk? In fact, are there any other considerable risks attached to trazodone?



UltraShy said:


> Didn't cause any problems for me and it is a cheap drug. I tried it as a sleep aid. My psychiatrist wouldn't select it as his first choice for male patients due to the rare risk of priapism (a painful erection lasting more than 4 hours -- same problem that Viagra and the other erection drugs can cause. My psychiatrist says he's never actually had that happen to any patient, but he still prefers to try sedating TCAs first to be on the safe side (they don't sedate me at all).
> 
> And, sure, you can call me Karl. (Plenty of pople have called me worse :lol ) It does seem rather silly to call me UltraShy when you know my name. Everyone in the real world calls me Karl. I think it's a good name -- let's use it.


It's good that it didn't cause any problems for you. I'm hoping (assuming my psych goes for it) that it doesn't cause any problems with me, either.

Thanks Karl! :hs


----------



## firedancer (Nov 14, 2003)

i was on trazadone as a sleep aid for a few months. it really worked well at first but pooped out. make sure you take it with food or it can make you really sick.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

...


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Well, 6 Benadryl and 1.5mg of Xanax finally knocked me out for what could be considered a decent night's sleep. Hopefully, I'll have a filled Rx for trazodone by this time next week so I won't have to abuse Benadryl or Xanax just to get some shut-eye.

I hope this trazodone stuff works. I really do. I need to regulate my sleeping pattern, or I won't be able to get a job or anything else I intend to do this summer. Sleep deprivation is starting to become as troublesome as SA and depression. :mum They all seem to be making eachother worse concurrently. I hate how that happens. Oh well. All I can do is research drugs, get my psych to let me try them, and hope for the best. :yes


----------



## muniboy (Jun 10, 2006)

I went to the ER with panic attacks that wouldn't allow me to sleep (I'd nod off & be awoken with a panic attack).
Phenergan, prescribed by the ER doc, did the trick. But, you need to be able to lay down quickly because it'll knock you out. Oh yeah, it's great for nausea too.
I only took it once or twice, so I don't know about potential for addiction.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I took a mere 12.5mg of trazodone last night and slept for 10 hours. I had some strange dreams about having a pet rat, racing cyborgs with Chewbacca, and entering a violent boxing contest. :|

Phenergan (promethazine) is pretty good too. I feel very relaxed on it.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I know about promethazine. It's basically like a strong version of Benadryl because it affects histamine (or something like that :b). I had a prescription for it not too long ago for a stomach virus, and I began using what was left over as a sleep aid. It did work well, but I ran out of it :sigh So, I've just been using Benadryl and Xanax and whatever else I can find around here ever since. My next psych appointment is this coming Thursday, so hopefully I'll be sleeping easy less than a week from now. :time 

I envy you and your access to trazodone, Caedmon :wife


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

LOL. Trazodone is nice for occasional use. Even a mere 1/4 pill can knock me out though.

Good luck with the doc! I see mine on Tuesday. Maybe you will get access to lithium and then I will be jealous of you.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Is lithium not a possibility for you, Caedmon?


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Lithium is still a strong possibility for me.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Well, then maybe we _both_ can enjoy the potential wonders of lithium :b I wonder if my psych will go for it, though. He seemed pretty stern in his decision that I'm not bipolar. I wonder if he'll still prescribe a med typically prescribed for bipolar patients... I guess we'll find out Thursday.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Yay! I got the trazodone. My psych put me on 50mg nightly. For some reason, he prescribed 150mg tablets and told me to split them as designated on the pill. He could've just prescribed 50mg tablets... :con

I also got some Ambien CR samples just in case the trazodone doesn't work.

Yay. Maybe I'll get to sleep now.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I felt the drowsiness from 50mg, but it wasn't enough to knock me out, so I just took the rest of that 150mg tablet. I wonder if it'll be enough to get the job done.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

This is pissing me off. I've taken 150mg of Trazodone, 12.5mg of Ambien CR, and 1.5mg of Xanax, but I'm still awake. :mum


----------



## firedancer (Nov 14, 2003)

i was taking up to 100mg with a little drowsiness at first before it pooped out. it's funny how some people can take 25mg and it knock them out for hours and then others, nothing.

it seems with that combo that you should feel something. but everyone's body is different.

have you tried seroquel?


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

No, I haven't tried Seroquel. If this trazodone doesn't start doing its job properly, I probably will try Seroquel after my next psych appointment. It'll probably have to be by samples only, though, unless I happen to find a job between now and then. Then I could pay for the Seroquel without my my parents *****ing about it.

I eventually fell asleep last night/this morning, and I woke up around 9AM. Last night, I did feel the drowsiness that all of the medications I took cause, but it wasn't enough to knock me out. I guess my brain has adapted to drowsiness because it's common with most SRIs, which I've been on for months (Lexapro and now Zoloft). The drowsiness with the trazodone was strong, but it was like I was drowsy while still being fully mentally capable. I don't understand that. Hopefully, my brain will adapt for the sedation effect I'm looking for in trazodone soon.

I will say one good thing about trazodone, though. If they could formulate a time-released version of it, it would give my Xanax a run for its money when it comes to anxiety relief. That original 50mg dosage of trazodone that I took last night zapped my anxiety straight away. A time-released version would make it so people wouldn't get knocked out like they seem to from taking it in the immediate release form. Maybe someone from a major pharmaceutical company will read this and put it into action (and give me full monetary credit :b Keep dreamin', Korey).


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Also, let me add another benefit of trazodone that I did notice when I took it last night: pain relief. I'm normally fairly contorted when it comes time for sleeping because I have back pain and neck pain, not to mention all sorts of pain everywhere else, but the trazodone helped with it. One of its uses (according to Walgreens.com) is to help with chronic pain. Not too shabby... 

My opinions of trazodone are starting to change the longer I think about its effect on me.


----------



## ShesKrayZ (May 9, 2006)

Yea! Korey.
Sleep at last! Sleep at last! 
I didn't like Trazodone because it gave me a sick hangover in the morning but I'm sensative to just about anything that causes drowziness. Nyquil will knock me out for the night.

I slept a good six hours last night. I'm a little disappointed because I was hoping to beat my previous insomnia record of 72 hours but only made it to 43. 

Is the Zoloft doing anything yet? Any side effects?

Got to go to the bank and cash a check. Later!


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

After I made those posts this morning, I went back to sleep until 2PM! Woohoo. Sleeeeeeep = good. I <3s it.

I was a little off-kilter this morning and this afternoon when I woke up, not to mention thirstier than I've been in a long time, but I wouldn't call it a hangover effect. Not on me, at least. I got over it easily.

And congrats on the sleep, Jan!! Eh, save record breaking for another day :b

The increase in Zoloft seems to be causing the same sort of rash that the Lexapro did. I think there must be something in all psych medications (an inactive ingredient, maybe?) that gives me a rash on a certain part of my body (my arms). It's not bad, though, and they heal from irritation very quickly. As for the antidepressant effects of the increase, I haven't really noticed anything yet. I've been in a good mood all day, so maybe it's working already? Who knows.

Ooh, check cashing. I wish I had a check to cash after I just spent like $70 at Walmart on a ton of crap. I need a job! Bah.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm going to take a full 150mg dosage of it at once tonight and see if it's enough to knock me out. If so, then I'm going to call my psych and explain to him my situation and ask him if it would be okay for me to go ahead and call in the other two refills of it that he gave me (which would equal out to 30 pills).

We shall see...


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Well, the 150mg dosage didn't do much other than lower my blood pressure and make me physically drowsy. I'm still mentally wide awake, though. Guess it's time to get the Ambien CR out...


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Maybe you can consider using trazodone as an antidepressant. You are already on the 150mg. It could augment the Zoloft really well and give you boost on anxiety. Trazodone is sympatholytic and relaxes the sympathetic nerve system so you may find that it is like having a nice, agreeable beta blocker on your side even in difficult situations. I get this effect on Parnate, which lowers blood pressure (although differently).

Trazodone might help keep your mood stable. It is a potent 5HT2 antagonist, which a big thing that most of the new super-expensive atypicals do. Maybe you could combine the 5HT2 antagnism of trazodone with 25mg of promethazine for a DA antagonism super-fun party time.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Maybe you can consider using trazodone as an antidepressant. You are already on the 150mg. It could augment the Zoloft really well and give you boost on anxiety. Trazodone is sympatholytic and relaxes the sympathetic nerve system so you may find that it is like having a nice, agreeable beta blocker on your side even in difficult situations. I get this effect on Parnate, which lowers blood pressure (although differently).

Trazodone might help keep your mood stable. It is a potent 5HT2 antagonist, which a big thing that most of the new super-expensive atypicals do. Maybe you could combine the 5HT2 antagnism of trazodone with 25mg of promethazine for a DA antagonism super-fun party time.


----------



## Angelic_Devil (Jun 12, 2006)

I used to take Trazodone, and I slept a lot of the time on it. It made me verrrry drousy, and I used it for a sleep aid, and also for paranoia in the past.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I might just do that, Caedmon. I intended to ask for some more promethazine on my next appointment anyway since it's cheap and effective.


----------



## Chopkinsca (Jun 16, 2006)

korey said:


> No, I haven't tried Seroquel.


Maybe it's just time clouding my thoughts, but I think I found Seroquel more sedating than Trazadone. I did like Trazadone for the dreams though.

I miss those drugs.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I'll ask for a few samples of Seroquel on my next appointment, as well. There's no harm in trying it, I guess.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Drugbank says that promethazine binds to D2 receptors and histamine. Trazodone binds to 5HT2 and does SRI. I have *absolutely no idea* but I'm speculating that the combination of the two - trazodone and promethazine - could be similar wrt the antipsychotic/antimanic effects of Seroquel, which I believe is pretty similar as far as the pharmacology goes. Probably as a sedating, too; Seroquel knocks people out because it's a giant antihistamine and it's also a 5HT2 receptor antagonist.

That was my mad scientist moment for the day.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

It sounds like a good plan, Caedmon. I shall ask for a Rx for promethazine to combine with the trazodone, as well as a few samples of Seroquel just to try out.


----------



## saint liebowitz (Apr 17, 2004)

Trazadone works for me for a while and then doesn't. I just got a new Rx for it that is stronger, but I seem to react to it alot more and when i take it then the next day I sleep way too much, and am groggy, sometimes even for two days after. So at that dose level it isn't working for me but at a lower it's mildly usefull and cheap so...


----------



## redkit (Mar 14, 2006)

amitriptyline ( a TCA) is an alternative sedative antidepressant.
however, side effects of TCAs may be intolerable


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm not quite sure if anyone mentioned amitriptyline, so I don't understand why you brought it up, redkit...

But anyway, last night, I took 2 Benadryl and 150mg of Trazodone, and I was out like a light. I don't even feel groggy (or I'm used to it, at least). Hopefully, it wasn't a fluke. I need to refill the Trazodone soon. My psych gave me two refills on it as well as the Xanax and Zoloft. Hopefully he won't get angry that I tripled his prescribed dosage without asking him first.

So, it looks like an antihistamine mixed with Trazodone is what does the trick. I will ask my psych if I should continue augmenting the Trazodone with Benadryl, or if I should get some Promethazine in stead on my next appointment.


----------



## Phaedra (Jun 20, 2006)

I have some Trazodone I'm supposed to take to help me sleep. It makes me drowsy but doesn't knock me out like some of you (I'm so jealous you have no idea!). 

I may try taking it with some Benedryl but Trazodone makes me crazy congested, I almost can't stand it because of the congestion issue.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I took only 50mg of it last night plus 50mg of Benadryl, and I received the same effectiveness as when I took 150mg. Hooray! I can start taking my actual prescribed dosage now :hide


----------

